# Powder Board???



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Lib Tech Orca maybe?


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

There are lots of great boards with camber, a little taper, and rocker in the nose that might suit your needs. They won't float like a true powder board, but have decent float and still rip the whole mountain (carving groomers, blasting side hits, etc).

I have a Endeavor Maverick that I love, but I was also looking hard at the Flight Attendant, Stun Gun, and Ravine. I find these to be the best board for all around resort powder hunting, but they are a compromise in terms of pure float. They are also more stable than most true pow sticks for hitting drops/cliffs.

A true pow stick will be able to float at lower speed making mellow trees with bottomless pow easier to ride, but you generally give up performance in other areas around carving on firm snow or the stability/pop that comes with a full-size tail.

It's up to you what fits your needs.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

poopresearch said:


> There are lots of great boards with camber, a little taper, and rocker in the nose that might suit your needs. They won't float like a true powder board, but have decent float and still rip the whole mountain (carving groomers, blasting side hits, etc).
> 
> I have a Endeavor Maverick that I love, but I was also looking hard at the Flight Attendant, Stun Gun, and Ravine. I find these to be the best board for all around resort powder hunting, but they are a compromise in terms of pure float. They are also more stable than most true pow sticks for hitting drops/cliffs.
> 
> ...


Very true.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Why is groomer performance an important aspect if your current board already does that? Do you ride groomers on a powder day for any other reason than to get to the powder? Sounds like you need a powder board and welcome to the world of having a quiver. 

I’m about the same Bodyweight as you and I have two boards that serve this purpose: 

Venture Storm 171 
Jones Storm Chaser 160 

I’ve ridden the Venture in groomers and variable conditions plenty of times and it performs well -likes big, long turns. Very burly design, lots of edge hold even though it’s a rocker. A little long for riding bumps, though. 

The Storm Chaser is ok on groomers (I say that only having ridden cat tracks on it because I wouldn’t take it out unless there is at least 6 I inches and why would I ride groomers then?) -likes shorter turns on groomers. Edge hold is ok on ice. Not great, but ok. It’s actually real nice in bumps but it does not have the burliest base on the market (and, why would it?), so I don’t recommend rough riding. It’s a dream in 10 or more inches (that’s probably the ideal minimum for the board’s features to shine)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Stun Gun 158
Yes Optimistic 157

Flip a coin and be stoked.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I just picked up a Spring Break Treehunter 161 that would fit the bill.

I haven't ridden it in powder yet but was surprised at how well it handled groomers. It's supposed to be flat to rocker but mine has a tiny amount of camber underfoot. It rode shorter than its 161 size so with your height/weight should be fine.

Overall I'm sure it's gonna be excellent in powder because the nose is huuuuuge, but the amount of other ground it covers is impressive.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Lib Orca, Rome Ravine or PD MT 57, Lib Rocket, Weston Big Chief, Signal Yup, DC Supernatant.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

drblast said:


> I just picked up a Spring Break Treehunter 161 that would fit the bill.
> 
> I haven't ridden it in powder yet but was surprised at how well it handled groomers. It's supposed to be flat to rocker but mine has a tiny amount of camber underfoot. It rode shorter than its 161 size so with your height/weight should be fine.
> 
> Overall I'm sure it's gonna be excellent in powder because the nose is huuuuuge, but the amount of other ground it covers is impressive.


Spring break *surfy* core for jumps, sidehits, drops, etc? 

Not gonna end so well.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Amplid Creamer 168


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

F1EA said:


> drblast said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up a Spring Break Treehunter 161 that would fit the bill.
> ...


In powder though? What's the concern?


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Have a look at the Fullbag Blunt and the Hammerhead.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

drblast said:


> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> > drblast said:
> ...


Them surf cores are fragile.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

What about Endeavor Archetype?
There is one user available at a good price. Its size is 162cm, and I tend to prefer shorter boards.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Them surf cores are fragile.


Yep, that ^

In deep powder it's fine, but getting too crazy around groomers and side hits, etc with that core is a bit more of a lottery. 



virtu said:


> What about Endeavor Archetype?
> There is one user available at a good price. Its size is 162cm, and I tend to prefer shorter boards.


Yeah the 162 should be good for your size and what you've described you want to do (or do you mean you prefer shorter than 162?). It's basically a playful and poppy board that can crush it at speed and groomers. Float is good, not exceptional... but I'm saying good, relative to super floaty powder boards; compared to some regular twinish all mountain board, then it floats a lot.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Hmm... thanks 
Today someone offered me a nice deal on a Libtech MC Wayfinder, what do you guys think about this board?


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Using an old board that was being not used.

I still need to work a few hours on it... but at least the hard work is done.























Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

virtu said:


> Hmm... thanks
> Today someone offered me a nice deal on a Libtech MC Wayfinder, what do you guys think about this board?


If it's really cheap, I'd say get it. 

From the looks of it, looks sweet and like a true deep snow stick. If you dont like it... sell it or just keep riding it or trade it for a different one...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

virtu said:


> Using an old board that was being not used.
> 
> I still need to work a few hours on it... but at least the hard work is done.
> 
> ...


Sweet, you made it an asym to, or maybe it's just the camera doing that? lol
Might need a bit more to feel the effects though lol

Also you might want to either round or square off the points on the tail, it'll keep em from splitting open.


TT


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Sweet, you made it an asym to, or maybe it's just the camera doing that? lol
> Might need a bit more to feel the effects though lol
> 
> Also you might want to either round or square off the points on the tail, it'll keep em from splitting open.
> ...


One of the adjustments that I need to work on is to make the shape better. It's not center by ~1cm, so I just have to get my pencil, measuring tape, jigsaw with a fine blade, and do it.

After, sand it, smooth it, round the points, fine sand, seal it, and... not sure if I will finish this season, not in a hurry, and probably no pow day here anymore


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

virtu said:


> not sure if I will finish this season, not in a hurry, and probably no pow day here anymore


Feb and March are usually the best months for powder here, don't worry, you'll get some >


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Feb and March are usually the best months for powder here, don't worry, you'll get some >


It means that this evening I am going to start working on it again hahaha 
I am excited to try this board... it's flat to rock and 163w. I got it for free and decided to give a try to make it a better powder board.


----------

